# Timney Triggers Announces 870 Trigger Fix



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

With all the 870 owners out there, I thought some might find this interesting....

Phoenix, Arizona ) - Timney Triggers values their customer's comments and feedback received from the field. In fact, since its inception in 1946, Timney has always looked for ways to improve their products by listening to the customer. After all who knows better about the product than end user? We asked and you answered. Timney Triggers is proud to announce for 2010, the 870 Trigger Fix.

Designed to work with all Model 870 shotguns, the Trigger Fix allows the user to have a clean, smooth, fully adjustable trigger pull. Every Timney 870 Trigger Fix is packaged with a sear, 3 pull weight springs and a hex head wrench. Simply choose a spring (light, medium, or heavy) and then fine tune the pull weight with the hex head wrench for a precise setting.

Whether you are a slug gun hunter, turkey fanatic or trap shooter the Timney 870 Trigger Fix will simply allow you to become more accurate with your pump shotgun. The Trigger Fix is avaiable January 25, 2010. Suggested retail price of $89.95. Timney Triggers is proud to offer a lifetime warranty on all of their products, and each trigger is proudly "Made in the USA".

For more information on Timney Triggers and their line of over 75 replacement triggers, please write to Timney at 3940 West Clarendon, Phoenix, AZ 85019, call toll-free 866-4TIMNEY, or visit the Web site at www.timneytriggers.com

 Al


----------

